# S/O: Where can I buy AFFORDABLE Fair Trade/natural/safe dinnerware?



## LionTigerBear (Jan 13, 2006)

Okay, so affordable to me might be different than affordable to you, but yk, as affordable as possible would be good.









So, this is in reaction to the lead-in-plates thread.

I was considering switching to all-wood plates and bowls. But if I were going to do that, I would feel better knowing that the workers who made them were treated fairly.

Ceramic dishes would be fine too, if I could be _sure_ they were safe. But when it's LEGAL for US-made dishes to contain lead, how can we be sure of anything? YK? I'm not okay with ANY amount of lead in my dishes.

Or, alternatively, I suppose I could go with glass dishes. They have some inexpensive ones at IKEA. Is glass gauranteed to be lead-free? Does anyone know for sure?


----------



## kyndmamaof4 (Jul 25, 2006)

I just feel







: about the whole stinkin thing


----------



## MettaSutta (Oct 21, 2006)

I made a commitment to buy locally made dinnerware from a very creative potter here in town. I wouldn't exactly call it affordable, but I've been slowly adding to my collection. It's handmade, lead free and I'm supporting a local artist. Also, I've realized that you don't need 12 or more place settings - we just wash our dishes after we've used them, and then they are ready to use again! Of course this means that my Thanksgiving Day guests will be eating off the old, lead tainted dishes, but they do so at home too, so I don't think they'll mind!









And because I've been buying from this potter for so long now, he made me a beautiful baby bowl and cup and gave it to me as a gift when my DD was born.







:

Just a idea you might want to consider!


----------



## kyndmamaof4 (Jul 25, 2006)

:


----------



## kama'aina mama (Nov 19, 2001)

I like what MettaSutta has said. I mean... something has to give somewhere, right? I'm not sure you can have all that you want from a dish and... well I guess it depends on what you consider affordable. Fair trade means you have to pay people for their time at a rate that they can live decently on. That's never going to be cheap.


----------



## LionTigerBear (Jan 13, 2006)

That's a good idea, MettaSutta.

I LOVE these plates, but they're a very good example of NOT affordable.

Well, not for me, anyway.


----------



## MettaSutta (Oct 21, 2006)

Oh, those wooden plates are nice!

There are also recycled glass dishes out there, but they tend to be in the $25 range too.

I paid about $18.00 for a dinner plate, $14.00 for a salad plate and $16.00 for a soup bowl. Pretty good prices, now that I see the alternatives!

Good luck!


----------



## LionTigerBear (Jan 13, 2006)

OMG. These bamboo plates are DISPOSABLE.







What the heck? What do you think of that?


----------



## MettaSutta (Oct 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LionTigerBear* 
OMG. These bamboo plates are DISPOSABLE.







What the heck? What do you think of that?

Um, that is certainly NOT affordable!









Maybe you could wash them VERY CAREFULLY. Ha!


----------



## Ygle (Mar 2, 2007)

What about corelle?


----------



## momaste (Oct 9, 2006)

I was also going to recommend Corelle. They're made in the USA (so not sweatshop labor) and are glass, which is lead free. Yikes, it sucks to have to be so concerned about lead in everything!!


----------



## ekortering (Mar 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ygle* 
What about corelle?

I have Winter Frost Corelle dishes. They are made in Corning, NY. Very simply it's molten glass so you don't have to worry about lead. You can read all about their history on www.corelle.com. It is such popular dinnerware that you can most likely find it at a local, mom & pop store and support them by making your purchase there. Because it is white you can "accessories" your table with WAHM made table linens and support fair-trade that way.


----------



## LionTigerBear (Jan 13, 2006)

Thanks so much, Corelle sounds great!


----------



## Kleine Hexe (Dec 2, 2001)

What about colored Corelle and with designs? How about the new Stoneware Corelle.


----------



## LionTigerBear (Jan 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kleine Hexe* 
What about colored Corelle and with designs? How about the new Stoneware Corelle.

I don't know, but I like this set. It doesn't have designs.


----------



## almadianna (Jul 22, 2006)

you can look at thrift shops for name brand that you already know are safe and stock in slowly but surely.


----------



## LionTigerBear (Jan 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *almadianna* 
you can look at thrift shops for name brand that you already know are safe and stock in slowly but surely.

I don't know what name brands are safe.









Any ideas?


----------



## Tradd (Sep 13, 2005)

I have Corelle and LOVE it! I have the Classic Blue Cafe pattern - white with dark blue bands (blue and white are my kitchen colors). It doesn't take up a lot of space in the cupboard, plus it's light - a major plus with my carpal tunnel.

Note, though, in the sets with just mugs (not cups and saucers), the mugs are stoneware made in THAILAND. Not sure about the lead issue. You can get sets with drinking glasses instead of mugs and just get glass mugs. I have glass cafe style mugs from Anchor Hocking (USA made glass) that love due to the larger size. The Corelle mugs are on the small size for me.

Ikea also notes on its dishes about the lead-free issue. I remember seeing it at the store.


----------



## ekortering (Mar 2, 2004)

Simple pattern or white Corelle + stackable Ikea glasses = kitchen zen!


----------



## Luckiestgirl (Nov 10, 2004)

How about Fiestaware? The new stuff is all lead-free and is 100% made in USA! I love mine, but it is a bit heavy, if that is an issue for you.


----------



## LionTigerBear (Jan 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LionTigerBear* 
I don't know what name brands are safe.









Any ideas?

P.S. After reflection I thought I'd add that I didn't mean for my shrug smilie to come off as dismissive at all-- we need a kinder, gentler version of a shrug smilie!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tradd* 
I have Corelle and LOVE it! I have the Classic Blue Cafe pattern - white with dark blue bands (blue and white are my kitchen colors). It doesn't take up a lot of space in the cupboard, plus it's light - a major plus with my carpal tunnel.

Note, though, in the sets with just mugs (not cups and saucers), the mugs are stoneware made in THAILAND. Not sure about the lead issue. You can get sets with drinking glasses instead of mugs and just get glass mugs. I have glass cafe style mugs from Anchor Hocking (USA made glass) that love due to the larger size. The Corelle mugs are on the small size for me.

Ikea also notes on its dishes about the lead-free issue. I remember seeing it at the store.

All good to know, thanks! I like the glass mug idea.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *ekortering* 
Simple pattern or white Corelle + stackable Ikea glasses = kitchen zen!

Seriously.







We actually have IKEA glasses and I love them!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Luckiestgirl* 
How about Fiestaware? The new stuff is all lead-free and is 100% made in USA! I love mine, but it is a bit heavy, if that is an issue for you.

Fiestaware sounds good, too. Now, how is Fiestaware for durability? I have some very destructive little ones!


----------



## artemis33 (Jan 5, 2006)

So would someone (OP?) mind adding the link to the other plate thread you mentioned? I can't seem to find that one....

I started worrying about some of my mugs so I've been replacing them all with glass ones. I'd like to do that with some of my dishes too.


----------



## almadianna (Jul 22, 2006)

i love fiesta ware, we have some thing called texas ware too that I have. it is made in the USA as well and it rocks.


----------



## LionTigerBear (Jan 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *artemis33* 
So would someone (OP?) mind adding the link to the other plate thread you mentioned? I can't seem to find that one....

I started worrying about some of my mugs so I've been replacing them all with glass ones. I'd like to do that with some of my dishes too.

Yes, sorry, I'll add that at the beginning post, too. http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=794122

Quote:


Originally Posted by *almadianna* 
i love fiesta ware, we have some thing called texas ware too that I have. it is made in the USA as well and it rocks.

Now, just because a dinnerware set is made in the US doesn't necessarily mean it's safe. There is actually a certain amount of lead legally allowed in plates in the US! (














I would want to see a statement from the company or something to that affect that assures that the product is lead-free, and then there is an element of deciding how trustworthy the company is. It's a tough call.


----------



## LionTigerBear (Jan 13, 2006)

P.S. I am really worried about a set of Christmas dishes that my mom bought us last year.







It's kind of a sentimental thing, really. They are Gibson brand. We will be purchasing a lead testing kit and we'll test tham and our normal dinner plates, too. Then we'll go from there. I would just hate to have to get rid of our christmas set. But both sets are kind of on the cheaper side, and both made in China, so I'm not super hopeful.


----------



## Kleine Hexe (Dec 2, 2001)

I've heard Fiestaware is great as well.

I called Corelle and asked about how the designs and colors are made. They said it is a lead free enamel that they stamp on the glass and then it adheres in the kiln.

Darn, I forgot to ask about the Stoneware


----------



## LionTigerBear (Jan 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LionTigerBear* 
P.S. I am really worried about a set of Christmas dishes that my mom bought us last year.







It's kind of a sentimental thing, really. They are Gibson brand.

Darnit!







: I checked out the Gibson webpage, and all they say about lead is that their plates meet federal requirements concerning lead levels. (Here's the website, go to consumer's section, and then to their FAQ.) So that is very disturbing, considering that those plates that poisoned the toddler girl met federal requirements, too. the fact that they worded it that way makes me think they DO have lead in some or all of their plates, they just keep it under the federal limits.







: We'll still be testing the set and then deciding what to do from there.







:


----------



## ekortering (Mar 2, 2004)

BBBBUUUUTTTTT ...

Corelle is SOOOO inexpensive and so durable. My grandma had Corelle, my mother has Corelle, and I have Corelle. I never remember any pieces breaking.

FYI, Corelle makes a Christmas pattern. ;-) ETA, it's called Holly Days.


----------



## cheenya (Dec 17, 2001)

I also love corell dishes, they are light, durable, and definetly on my wish list. We have heavy ceramic plates and bowls made in China, I did do a home lead test on them and they tested lead-free, I was actually hoping they would have lead in them so I could get rid of them with a clean conscience







(MIL gave them to us and I really can't afford new dishes, but if ours had had lead in them...)


----------



## LionTigerBear (Jan 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cheenya* 
I was actually hoping they would have lead in them so I could get rid of them with a clean conscience







(MIL gave them to us and I really can't afford new dishes, but if ours had had lead in them...)


----------



## Kleine Hexe (Dec 2, 2001)

I'm going to buy a set of Corelle (very breakable in my house though) and I'll also start stocking up on sale pieces of Fiestaware simply because I love them. I've always wanted to get Fiestaware and now I have a great excuse.


----------



## cloudswinger (Jan 24, 2005)

Some people collect Fiestaware, and I think the old Fiestaware had lead in them, especially one color- maybe red? So if you find it at thrift stores, be aware of that. Otoh, since it's so collectable, it could be quite the find if it's at a thrift store.


----------



## Ygle (Mar 2, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cloudswinger* 
Some people collect Fiestaware, and I think the old Fiestaware had lead in them, especially one color- maybe red? So if you find it at thrift stores, be aware of that. Otoh, since it's so collectable, it could be quite the find if it's at a thrift store.

yep-->> http://www.straightdope.com/classics/a4_099.html

Personally, I so love my corelle I can't imagine why anyone would want anything else... I'm a clod, so over the years I've broken and chipped a lot of dishes, but the corelle I've had from back when they first came out with it still looks brand new! I know some people like the heavier feel of stoneware (why, I don't know, the lightness of the corelle dishes just makes serving and cleaning and stacking so much nicer and easier, especially for the kiddums), however apparently corelle now has a thicker "ultra" version... has anyone tried that? http://www.corelle.com/index.asp?pageId=75


----------



## ekortering (Mar 2, 2004)

The problem I've had with thicker, stonewar dishes is they don't always fit nicely in the dishwasher tines. Corelle always fits. That's something to consider.


----------



## mercy589 (Jun 13, 2006)

Corelle isnt safe though!!!!!!! I posted the link in the plates thread, but they admit to using low levels of lead.


----------



## mercy589 (Jun 13, 2006)

http://wildinthecity.ca/2007/11/19/t...erware-i-think


----------



## Kleine Hexe (Dec 2, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mercy589* 
Corelle isnt safe though!!!!!!! I posted the link in the plates thread, but they admit to using low levels of lead.

I was just told today when I called the company that they only use lead free enamel. Even so I bought all white Corelle dishes today.


----------



## mercy589 (Jun 13, 2006)

Hm... I've got to get to the bottom of this... I'm definitely getting new dishes, we have a set made by Gibson, its black, but still, its made by the company that was in the news article so I'm not comfortable with it at all. I really need to figure out if white corelle would be ok because thats probably the cheapest option...


----------



## Kleine Hexe (Dec 2, 2001)

Call them and just ask. That's what I did. Ask specifically about white. Also ask about how they do the decorations and other colored dishes. I want to know if they give you the same answer as I got. Post here what they say.


----------



## meandk0610 (Nov 8, 2005)

:


----------



## swimswamswum (Oct 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Luckiestgirl* 
How about Fiestaware? The new stuff is all lead-free and is 100% made in USA! I love mine, but it is a bit heavy, if that is an issue for you.

The workers are unionized too! I love my Fiestaware.


----------



## Ygle (Mar 2, 2007)

ok, this comment makes me a little nervous... "there is almost no lead in layered glass dinnerware, like the Corelle brand made by Corning."... *almost* no lead?? here's the article (isn't it frustrating how we are dealing with the same issue even 15 years later?)

http://query.nytimes.com/gst/fullpag...52C0A965958260


----------



## mercy589 (Jun 13, 2006)

Wow, the issues just dont get dealt with do they? I was suprised to find out the issue of pthalates has been around awhile too. And who do you ask? I mean, all the manufacurers try to skirt the issue or word their responses in a way to mislead you.


----------



## cloudswinger (Jan 24, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mercy589* 
Wow, the issues just dont get dealt with do they? I was suprised to find out the issue of pthalates has been around awhile too. And who do you ask? I mean, all the manufacurers try to skirt the issue or word their responses in a way to mislead you.

Nobody deals with issues, they just redefine the standards! I don't understand why it's such a big deal now all of a sudden. It's been used for centuries, and known to cause madness for that long, and yet it was still used as a cosmetic by the Elizabethans who thought it made them look better. I think we're still just as mad in our own way.


----------



## Momtwice (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ygle* 
ok, this comment makes me a little nervous... "there is almost no lead in layered glass dinnerware, like the Corelle brand made by Corning."... *almost* no lead?? here's the article (isn't it frustrating how we are dealing with the same issue even 15 years later?)

http://query.nytimes.com/gst/fullpag...52C0A965958260


So glass isn't necessarily safe. I was wondering that too.


----------



## harmonymama (Feb 4, 2005)

Try Ten Thousand Villages. It is a really wonderful organization! They have a wide range of prices and I think you'll find some wood.


----------



## starry_mama (May 26, 2006)

If anyone is interested, Amazon.com is selling the Corelle, frosted white place setting for 4, for only $16.99. From the reviews that I've read, the plates and bowls are all glass, but the cups are stoneware and made in Thailand. But at this price, I will probably just toss the cups. Also, they are eligible for free shipping on orders over $25. We bought 2 sets, so we got the free shipping. HTH someone!

Oh yea, here is a link: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0000DASUA


----------



## Brisen (Apr 5, 2004)

I was just coming to complain about a similar Corelle set.







It is plain white with kind of a ripple shape to it -- I think it's Enhancements? Anyway, we're replacing our old MIC mismatched thriftstore stuff with Corelle glass (vitrelle). The box says it is break & chip resistant & made in the USA, but the mugs are stonewear, made in Thailand. The box says nothing about that, and in the pic on the box, they look exactly like the plates. Arg! I wish I had seen your post first.

ETA: Oops, I just realized it does say on the box that the mugs are stonewear and made in Thailand. I was reading all of the small print to look for it, and got to a part that mentioned the warrantee, so I went to look for that. The stonewear info was right under where I stopped reading.


----------



## babyj (May 22, 2004)

I've been using Pyrex brand pie plates. Bought some more today at Target. Pyrex is made in USA and is micro & dishwasher safe glass. Of course, this probably wouldn't work for company but is fine for everyday. I also bought some of the Pyrex glass storage bowls to use for soups and cereal. Cost Plus had some nice glass plates (online) made in France but I'll have to wait and see them in person.

bj


----------



## mercy589 (Jun 13, 2006)

DH is going to pick up my new dishes tomorrow, we got a set of Pfaltzgraff on craigslist for a decent price, includes extra serving pieces etc, I'm excited!


----------



## comamma (Oct 5, 2004)

I use Corelle, none of it matches because I buy them at thrift stores. I think I have 5 different designs so far lol.


----------



## SleeplessMommy (Jul 16, 2005)

The post 1978 "new" Fiesta ware is marked "lead free" on the reverse. The new and old colors are also different, you can check a FW collectors site.


----------



## lindberg99 (Apr 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cloudswinger* 
Some people collect Fiestaware, and I think the old Fiestaware had lead in them, especially one color- maybe red? So if you find it at thrift stores, be aware of that. Otoh, since it's so collectable, it could be quite the find if it's at a thrift store.

Actually, the really old red ones had uranium in them and were (well still are I guess, uranium lasts a long time!) radioactive. I saw a red plate at a museum next to a Geiger counter and the counter was ticking away. But these are from like the 30's or 40's.


----------



## counterGOPI (Jan 22, 2005)

: we need ot buy new plate soon.


----------



## lovemysunshine (Jul 13, 2005)

We have Corelle and some from IKEA. The IKEA ones need replacing as they're all chipping on the sides and look terrible (all white and have terrible black scratch marks). I wonder if they're safe though after reading the links. Ugh.


----------



## hottmama (Dec 27, 2004)

We have a bunch of wooden bowls I bought at the thrift store for $.50 each. Now I'm wondering about our plates, though. Eek!


----------



## mercy589 (Jun 13, 2006)

I said this earlier, but Corelle isnt safe either, they admit to using lead. Just fyi.


----------



## Ygle (Mar 2, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mercy589* 
I said this earlier, but Corelle isnt safe either, they admit to using lead. Just fyi.


I heard that when that station in Utah had people bringing in plates to be tested Corelle was the only brand consistently showing up lead free, though.


----------



## Manonash (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:

P.S. I am really worried about a set of Christmas dishes that my mom bought us last year. It's kind of a sentimental thing, really. They are Gibson brand. We will be purchasing a lead testing kit and we'll test tham and our normal dinner plates, too. Then we'll go from there. I would just hate to have to get rid of our christmas set. But both sets are kind of on the cheaper side, and both made in China, so I'm not super hopeful
I saw Gibson listed HERE as sometimes having lead. There is a partial list of tested levels, using X-ray, of plates and such.

Just a note on home testing kits - if the lead is imbedded in the glaze or doesn't rub off on the test, then it may falsely test negative.


----------



## mercy589 (Jun 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ygle* 
I heard that when that station in Utah had people bringing in plates to be tested Corelle was the only brand consistently showing up lead free, though.

Where did you hear that? I've been dying to hear the results of that!!


----------



## mercy589 (Jun 13, 2006)

Should have checked that next link first! How did I miss seeing this? Agh! I've been waiting for that!


----------



## melissa17s (Aug 3, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MettaSutta* 
I made a commitment to buy locally made dinnerware from a very creative potter here in town. I wouldn't exactly call it affordable, but I've been slowly adding to my collection. It's handmade, lead free and I'm supporting a local artist.

That is my thought too, but then I share a studio space with about 30 other potters. Sometimes, you can get a price break by buying a set or many pieces at once. Or, you could also take some pottery classes and make your own.


----------



## Manonash (Jun 2, 2006)

Buying local pottery appeals to me too. Is there a way to tell what's in the glazes they use there too? Since lead in glazing is legal in the US, what's to prevent it from being in the glazes that the custom potters use?


----------



## melissa17s (Aug 3, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Manonash* 
Buying local pottery appeals to me too. Is there a way to tell what's in the glazes they use there too? Since lead in glazing is legal in the US, what's to prevent it from being in the glazes that the custom potters use?

Lead is NOT legal in the US in food grade ceramics. There have been laws prohibiting the use of lead in ceramic since the late 1970s. The risk with lead and glazes are more for the potters than the person using the pottery anyway because very little would ever leach if you came across the rare piece that does have it.


----------



## Manonash (Jun 2, 2006)

Thanks melissa17s. I did not know that. I have so much to learn -- so are ceramic and stoneware not the same thing, or does the law only apply to pottery shops and not large commercial operations? I'm also thinking about ceramic mugs and things I used to see that had a label on them that they were not to be used for consumption of food/drink; does that mean that lead was used in those?

My head is spinning!







:

Oh, I was telling DH about the pottery thing last night and he loved the idea, but said that if DD helped make them, we would cry elephant tears if we broke one.


----------



## MrsMike (Aug 4, 2006)

My mom has a Correlle set. It's about 19-20 years old. It's held up pretty well. She also has a Pfalzkraft set as do I.
What about Bamboo? I saw some Bamboo sets out there that were made in china? Safe?
Where do you get lead testing kits? How much are they?


----------



## Serendipity (Nov 12, 2005)

what about just plain glass dishes?


----------



## sora (Oct 7, 2006)

I just ordered Lead Inspector test kit to test dishes and toys. I heard Lead Check brand is pretty good too.
Is it really true that embedded lead in the glaze wouldn't turn up in the test?
What's the point of testing then!








Lead Inspector claim that it can test surface lead in dishes.
Should I throw out all the dishes just to be sure! I have Corelle and dishes made in Japan. ARGHHHHHH!


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

How can I find out about the Longaberger dishes my MIL got for us? This is all so overwhelming.


----------



## mommy2maya (Jun 7, 2003)

I've read and heard that the lead test kits aren't made for testing regular everyday stuff, it is mostly for testing paint & house stuff, and that the testing isn't accurate. I have also heard that the testing that the news people are using is a more accurate test for the items most people are wanting tested.

From:

http://www.centerforhealthyhousing.o...estconprod.pdf

Color Change Tests
The Consumer Product Safety Commission has stated that color change tests are not reliable.2 These tests, which are available at many hardware and home repair stores as kits (sometimes called "swab" tests), rely on a color change to determine the presence or absence of lead. In the most common consumer kit, chemical reagents are mixed within a tube, which has an applicator on the end. The reagents then soak the end of the tube. The applicator end of the tube is rubbed on the surface to be tested and the tester then determines if a pink or other color change is observed on the applicator after a short time. These tests rely on the ability of the reagents in the kit to contact the lead directly and to dissolve some of it. If an overcoating is present, or if the lead is embedded within a plastic, no color change may occur, even though lead may be present. If an object is tested using this method, it should be thoroughly washed after the test to remove any remaining chemical residue. The results are available within minutes. Lead may still be present even if it does not turn red because:
•
The liquid did not contact the lead surface or dissolve the lead;
•
The amount of lead removed with the swab was not enough to cause the color change;
•
If the paint is bright yellow (which may be lead chromate paint) the swab may not adequately detect lead in this type paint
The cost for these tests is generally about $2-$5 per sample, depending on the kit size


----------



## SleeplessMommy (Jul 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Manonash* 
Buying local pottery appeals to me too. Is there a way to tell what's in the glazes they use there too? Since lead in glazing is legal in the US, what's to prevent it from being in the glazes that the custom potters use?

Training. Potters learn in their pottery classes about glazes and the dangers of lead. It is well understood among craft potters that lead is a bad idea, especially for the potter. Glazes are often mixed from powders, so there is lots of possible exposure. The university and community college based "open" pottery classes all use food safe glazes... any exceptions are ones the students would be told about, and these are few and far between.

I know lots of potters, and have taken classes, but only one potter (a specialist!) has ever used lead glazes, that I know of. All of the "craft show" pottery in food-holding shapes is (or really should be lead free). Where lead is used, the glazes would be mixed and applied in a different studio than where food safe pottery is made. Probably even different kilns.

If you want to see high lead containing dishes, look in a thrift shop or discount store (like Marshalls) for red-decorated, made in China plates that have a hole in the foot for hanging on the wall. USA regulations require the lead glazed pottery be marked (on the reverse) with "for decorative purposes only, not for food use.) This also applies to imported pottery.

The pottery regulations apply to stonewere, earthenware, porcelain, etc.

My favorite potter:

http://pigfutures.blogspot.com/ scroll down for pottery pics.


----------



## boysrus (Dec 2, 2001)

Cross-posting this from the N&CE post on the subject:

According to this, the corelle line has no lead leaching, except in the fruit painting, and that is still pretty low (I guess, I am not sure what the numbers mean)
http://www.kutv.com/sites/kutv/conte...es-results.pdf

The report also states that made in the USA plates have been found to have lead in them, and older ones have higher levels. So made in the USA from a thrift shop might be a worse way to go.

It is interesting to find this conversation here. I was just posting about his in another thread. Last year, we bought a set of beautiful plates fromt he Dollar Tree. I think they were Gibson, but they might have been something else. Anyway, when we would microwave food, the plate would get super hot to the touch,n your hand after a minute,but the food would stay cold. As we started using them more, the finish started coming off at the adges, and I could see a shiny underlayer! We dumped the plates as soon as we could, and bought white (some with blue ridges) corelle. We felt it was the only safe way to go on a total budget. We couldn't trust any other brand. we picked them up at the thrift shop for $1 a plate.
We have to clean up our cups and bowls though. We have some corelle bowls, but I am getting rid of everything else in favor of Corelle or glass. We have some Dansk cups I am keeping (the report showed them to be clean, and I would think Danish standards would be very high) and some Ikea ones.


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

www.greenfeet.com has some neat recycled plates and glasses. (we have the recycled rings glasses) they were made in Spain.


----------



## Manonash (Jun 2, 2006)

Sleeplessmommy, thank you so much. Very helpful!


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

My family has always had "grannyware" plates/bowls... They're metal and as such are safe to put in the oven and do *not* break! (So, perfect for little ones.)... Obviously, the aren't microwave safe, but I suppose you can't have everything!

www.lehmans.com has them... I think they come in blue, green, red and black now, though we've always just had blue


----------



## sora (Oct 7, 2006)

Are wooden bowls dishwasher safe?

I have a very beautiful dinner set I bought from Pier 1. It says on the bottom "Made in China" "Hand painted" They were very expensive. I asked the clerk before buying whether they have lead. She told me that their stuff meet the American or Canadian Standards (I'm in Canada) and I'm pretty sure she said they don't have lead in them. But I'm stupid just to believe her. I should've done my research before buying because now I suspect them to have lead as they are made in China and hand painted.
They are by "DAKARA". But I can't find any info on this company on the web.
I'm so frustrated...
I'm going to do a lead test on them. Are these test kits pretty accurate in reading lead in dishes? I heard lead can be embedded so wouldn't be detected.


----------



## KaraBoo (Nov 22, 2001)

so IKEA dishes are safe?


----------



## Manonash (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:

The report also states that made in the USA plates have been found to have lead in them, and older ones have higher levels. So made in the USA from a thrift shop might be a worse way to go.
This is a bummer to me. My grandmother gave me an old set of "apple" print plates and dinnerware that she's had for years and I'm afraid to use it. Also, not being able to buy thrift makes just one more thing I can't reuse now. I can't buy most toys, and now most plates and such.


----------



## Gunter (May 5, 2005)

have you thought about thrift stores? we get a lot of our stuff from there.


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamadelbosque* 
My family has always had "grannyware" plates/bowls... They're metal and as such are safe to put in the oven and do *not* break! (So, perfect for little ones.)... Obviously, the aren't microwave safe, but I suppose you can't have everything!

www.lehmans.com has them... I think they come in blue, green, red and black now, though we've always just had blue









doesn't all enamelware contain some lead?


----------

